# Son is 18



## Cogo123 (Jan 5, 2012)

My son is supposed to be a senior this year. He met a girl and they spend too much time together. Between her parents & us we have asked them to cut down their dating. They need time for other things. He has a hard time with school. He goes but doesn't do his homework like he should. My husband went into his room one night very upset and told me beforehand he wanted to throw him out. I said no. That doesn't solve anything and I began to cry. He went downstairs and slammed his door open and yelled at the top of his lungs that he needs to shape up and my son just backed into a corner. He proceeded to yell loudly at him and then punched a hole in his door and told him he had to leave and find someplace else to live. It took a day away from the house for my son to calm down. He went to his gf house and their parents called me saying he can sleep on the couch for the night. He came home the next day after I spent 2 hrs talking to him via text. He was scared and crying. Things are better with his attitude but it still bothers me that he acted as he did to our son. How would you have handled it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I wouldn't do or say a thing.

It's done and your son needs to wise up. 

Sometimes it's ok to scare your kid. Well, you have an adult there. 

But, I'm a mom who doesn't coddle. I love my kids, but they know life isn't a free ride.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Now is not the time to ask *how would of handled it*, now is the time to ask how to handle the issue that has happened.

Sh!t happens. its done. Now dad has to go and explain why he is so damb frustrated that you went violent on the wall (poor wall) and communicate to your son that he went nuts b/c the boy is driving him nuts.

Yes the boy is the reason for his frustration, but not the reason why he handeled it like I would have. In my case, my lazyboy still won't work the way its sappose to, and my daughter is another issue. But your H needs to check him self and clare up the fact that he got mad for a reason.....right now the boy just sees how made he got ...not why he got made.

Sitting down and talking it out and explaining way the boy is a flop d!ck is better then punching holes in the wall.


----------



## Cogo123 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for that. I think it was good he said something to him. Sometimes it takes someone to wake them up when they think they know everything. He has a new door now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Um, sorry, your husband wanted to throw his son out because he's seeing a girl?? And he's 18? WTF??

You either love your son or you don't. I do not understand how parents can just turn their love off when their kids reach a certain age. How does that work?? He is your KID. Forever. Kids make mistakes, it's part of growing up. Let them. They learn from them.

As for school, it is not the be all and end all that most people think. My 18 yo daughter left school in grade nine to educate herself. She graduated this year from homeschooling and is doing very well for herself. Kids are a helluva lot smarter than we think. Let them be themselves.


----------

